
Satellite images from highly oblique angles are pretty mindblowing - sqdbps
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/04/these-oblique-satellite-images-are-pretty-amazing/
======
crookshanked
Thanks for sharing this. Pretty neat imagery. There was another post above
this on the list that equated it to Sim-city-esque aesthetic. I can totally
see that on some of these.

